# Wie installiert man kde 4.2 auf gentoo?

## eeste

Hall Zusammen,

gibt es ein Paket unter emerge mit dem man einfach eine kde-4.2 installation machen kann?

Ich habe zwar kdebase-meta-4.2.0.ebuild gefunden, doch beim installieren kommt immer folgende Meldung:

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage(5) man

*** page for details.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing... in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 

 |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kdebase-meta-4.2.0.ebuild

 WIE KANN ICH KDE INSTALLIEREN OHNE GLEICH EIN INFORMATIK STUDIUM MACHEN ZU MUESSEN?!?

----------

## a3li

 *eeste wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!
> 
> 

 

Du hast wohl `emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.2.0.ebuild` gemacht. Das solltest du nicht. Dazu haben wir die "package atoms", in diesem Fall wäre das "kde-base/kdebase-meta".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  WIE KANN ICH KDE INSTALLIEREN OHNE GLEICH EIN INFORMATIK STUDIUM MACHEN ZU MUESSEN?!?

 

STEHT ALLES IM KDE-4-GUIDE HIER: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

*capslock ausmach*

Du musst vorher noch emerge --sync laufen lassen, damit die Hardmask von KDE4 wegkommt.

----------

## Niniveh

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  WIE KANN ICH KDE INSTALLIEREN OHNE GLEICH EIN INFORMATIK STUDIUM MACHEN ZU MUESSEN?!?
> 
> STEHT ALLES IM KDE-4-GUIDE HIER: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml
> ...

 

Ist zu erwarten, dass der kde4-guide.xml auch noch in deutscher Sprache angeboten wird?

Mein Englisch ist wirklich zu schwach und die Maschinenübersetzung nicht gut genug, als dass ich durchblicken würde.

Ich kann mit KDE4 durchaus noch ein Weilchen warten, zumal ich vermutlich eine neue Nvidia Grafikkarte benötige, weil meine derzeitige nur noch von Betatreibern unterstützt wird.

Ich las nämlich, dass zum Betrieb von KDE4 Nvidia einige Anpassungen an den Treibern vornehmen musste.

----------

## NightDragon

Hast Du KDE 3.5.9 installiert? Wenn ja, dann mach am besten vorher ein Upgrade auf KDE 3.5.10, sonst gibts Probleme beim installieren.

Außerdem solltest du das USE-Flag "kdeprefix" verwenden.

Wichtig ist auch das Du in der Device-Section der xorg.conf die Option "BackingStore" auf "false" stellst bzw. einträgst.

Ja und wenn Du von KDE 3.5.9 auf KDE 3.5.10 upgegraded hast, dann kannst du KDE 4.2.0 parallel installieren.

Außer Du möchtest gar keine Parallel-Installation.

KDE 4.2.0 hat noch einige Kinderkrankheiten, da ist es nicht dumm, wenn das alte KDE drauf bleibt. Im Fall das es Probleme geben sollte.

Bzgl. dem Nvidia-Treiber-Patch hast Du recht. Nvidia hat einige Kleinigkeiten im Treiber ändern müssen, damit es weniger Probleme gibt.

Wenn Du eine Package-Liste brauchst für KDE 4.2.0 (weil du die keywords unmasken willst), dann sag einfach bescheid. ich hab eine, genauso wie für KDE 3.5.10.

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen Dank NightDragon  :Razz: 

Gestern Abend noch ist mir aufgegangen, dass ich anscheinend einem Missverständnis aufsitze.

Im Grund habe ich vor, Gentoo nur mit Stablepaketen zu fahren und selbst KDE 3.5.10 ist noch Testing.

Bis zu KDE4x als stable, dauert es wohl noch längere Zeit.

Das möchte ich gerne abwarten.

Aber eine Grundsatzfrage habe ich noch zu KDE upgrades, weil ich hier verschiedenes zu lese.

Wenn KDE 3.5.10 und später 4.x bei Gentoo stable wird, werden diese upgrades im Zuge eines einfachen emerge -avuND world aufgerüstet, oder ist hier noch eine Sicherung vorgesehen, dass ich irgendetwas extra unternehmen muss um die installierte KDE Version zu erhöhen?

----------

## NightDragon

Also 3.5.9 auf 3.5.10 wird sicher automatisch passieren.

Ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern wie das damals bei den alten KDE Versionen war, aber ich nehme an dass KDE 4.2.0 wenn es stable wird auch gesoltet (parallel) installiert wird und dann auch mit emerge world -DNvua reinkommt.

----------

